# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2017 às 00:34)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2017 às 06:17)

Bom dia, 7,0°C e 71%HR

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2017 às 09:59)

12.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2017 às 10:24)

Boas...nublado e vento fraco,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2017 às 10:40)

Boas, céu nublado e sem vento, 16,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2017 às 13:55)

21,1°C com vento a 12km/h

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2017 às 15:15)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,com 20.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Nov 2017 às 16:25)

Muito nublado, 16.7ºC // 64%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2017 às 17:07)

Boas...céu mais encoberto...e já tive mais perto das nuvens ,já tive que subir há pala da varanda para mudar as pilhas do anemômetro ,há noite já dava alarme de bateria fraca,durante o dia era alimentada pelo solar...dava OK  ,com 19.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2017 às 17:30)

Boas, barómetro em baixa 1014hPa 20,0°C vento fraco de Este.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (1 Nov 2017 às 18:29)

Boa noite,
Estou em Viseu.
Foi um dia de céu nublado e a máxima deve ter rondando os 20°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2017 às 18:33)

Boas...está visto que o site do IPMA parou nas 15h ,não haverá ninguem para ir dar corda há aquilo ,será que estão a brindar a chuva por lá ,estamos hás escuras ,com 18.9ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2017 às 21:45)

Boas...por aqui ainda se vai vendo a lua ,a chuva ainda andara por longe ,com 16.6ºC e vento fraco de SW.

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 20.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2017 às 07:30)

Bom dia, por aqui nada de chuva, temperatura agradável com 17,6°C, vento fraco de SW.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 08:51)

Céu nublado
*14ºC*
Ainda não choveu.


----------



## pedro303 (2 Nov 2017 às 09:48)

Começa a chover em Viseu

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 09:53)

pedro303 disse:


> Começa a chover em Viseu



Sim, aqui uns chuviscos apenas, por agora!!

*9:58 *Chuva moderada!!! 

*10:13 *Continua a chuva, ora fraca ora moderada, já vai acumulando
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEU9

Em Tondela já ultrapassou o 1mm
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUTO2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2017 às 10:56)

Boas...continua há espera  da dita cuja ...só nublado ,com 18.1ºC e vento aumentar de SW...deve estar a puxar pela .


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

Ao fim da 1ª hora de chuva
Tondela* 4.1mm*
Viseu *2.3mm*

Continua a chover com alguma intensidade!!
*13.5ºC*


----------



## baojoao (2 Nov 2017 às 11:56)

Já tinha saudades deste barulho


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

Ao fim da 2ª hora, continua a chover fraco a moderado, com algum vento...

Segundo estações do wunderground

Tondela: *7.1mm*
Oliveira do Conde, Carregal do Sal:* 7.1mm*
Póvoa de Sobrinhos(zona Este de Viseu):*6.1mm*
Orgens(zona Oeste) :*4.8mm
*
Temperatura estável nos* 13.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2017 às 12:50)

Boas...já chegou em forma de aguaceiros moderados ,agora só falta saber por quanto tempo...vai ficar ,com 18.0ºC e vento fraco,muito escuro lá fora,por casa tenho que andar de luz acessa .


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 12:55)

Está a abrandar, já quase não chove.
A estação mais próxima vai nos* 7.9mm
14ºC*


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 13:43)

Volta a chover com alguma intesidade!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2017 às 13:45)

Boas, por Arganil já chove, com pouca intensidade desde as 10:00

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 13:54)

Está a chover bem agora
*1.5mm *em 10 minutos, acumulado de *9.4mm*

*14ºC*


----------



## huguh (2 Nov 2017 às 14:00)

Alguma chuva já caiu por aqui mas só durante alguns minutos foi moderada.. a maior parte tem sido fraca


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

Chuva moderada a forte
*12.5mm*

*14:21*
Chuva forte a muito forte nos últimos minutos
*17mm*
*13.6ºC*


----------



## baojoao (2 Nov 2017 às 14:45)

18mm


----------



## Bajorious (2 Nov 2017 às 14:53)

Boas. Começou a chover ao início da manhã e por volta das 12h caiu a primeira pancada :P . Até agora 11.2mm.
Por agora chuva fraca e 14.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (2 Nov 2017 às 14:58)

Agora sim, chove com intensidade há uns 15min


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

Boas...de momento não chove ,foram prolongados os aguaceiros,mas de pouco efeito ,continua nublado e vento fraco,com 15.1ºC e 2.0mm .


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 16:42)

Boas!
O meu pai enviou-me esta foto espetacular de hoje:





Reparem na cor outonal das vinhas. 
Foto tirada entre o Peso da Régua e Sta Marta de Penaguião.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

Está de volta...


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 17:17)

Nas últimas 2 horas pouco ou nada tem chuvido.
De momento, céu muito nublado e *14.1ºC*
Acumulado: *20.3mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2017 às 18:58)

Boas...ainda não tinha hoje,como está a cair neste momento...chove forte ,com 14.5ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2017 às 19:42)

Boas, já não chove durante umas duas horas, de momento 14,5°C e 12,2mm de precipitação

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2017 às 19:52)

Boas...continua mas fraca,com 14.1ºC e vento fraco,de 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2017 às 21:38)

Boas...de momento não chove,lá estamos novamente sem radar ,com 13.9ºC e encoberto,de 6.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

*11.8ºC*
Acumulado:* 20.8mm*


----------



## Bajorious (2 Nov 2017 às 22:22)

Já não chove em condições desde o meio da tarde .
Por agora nublado, com 13.8ºC. Total registado pelo meteocovilha foi de 15.2 mm.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Nov 2017 às 00:58)

13.3ºC.
Agora só nevoeiro..


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Nov 2017 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 10,7°C e 0,2mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2017 às 10:34)

Boas...alguma durante a noite,de ,parou nos 7.4mm,de momento...já vai abrindo e com sol ,com16.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.3ºC/ 18.6ºC e 9.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2017 às 12:05)

Boas ...o primeiro aguaceiro do dia ,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2017 às 12:11)

*16.5ºC*
Céu nublado, com boas abertas.
Apenas choveu durante a noite, uns míseros* 0.3mm*

Mínima: 8.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 13:05)

Nickname disse:


> *16.5ºC*
> Céu nublado, com boas abertas.
> Apenas choveu durante a noite, uns míseros* 0.3mm*
> 
> Mínima: 8.4ºC



Mais logo e de noite deverás ter mais chuva para Viseu e arredores! O radar/mapa de precipitação prevista assim o indica!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2017 às 13:19)

Boas...o sol vai aparecendo novamente ...ainda foi um bom aguaceiro ,com 15.1ºC e de 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2017 às 14:34)

Boas...continuamos hás escuras...sem radar ,muito escuro a SWW...parece lá vir molho a sério ,com 16.3ºC e quase sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2017 às 15:24)

Boas...meia duzia de de patardos a passar pela zona,10 minutos bem e com vento,continua mas moderados,tudo tapado,com 13.8ºC e de 17.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (3 Nov 2017 às 17:50)

Dia sem chuva. Esperar que a noite corra melhor


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2017 às 17:53)

*14ºC*
Mantém-se o acumulado de *0.3mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

Boas, por aqui vai caindo com pouca intensidade, acumulado de 2,2mm até agora, 14,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2017 às 19:00)

Boas...tudo calmo,só nuvens de passagem com abertas ,pelo radar parece vir mais molho ,com 13.6ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

Boas...já chegou .


----------



## Bajorious (3 Nov 2017 às 19:28)

Total de *9.2 mm* apesar de hoje ter parecido que choveu mais que ontem .
13.1ºC


----------



## Bajorious (3 Nov 2017 às 19:32)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já chegou .



Pelo radar mais uma meia hora e está aqui também..


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Nov 2017 às 20:58)

Boas, a temperatura subiu para os 15,1°C e 3,0mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (3 Nov 2017 às 21:53)

Continua chover, por vezes bem, e vem mais a caminho com a temperatura rondar os 10ºC e vento fraco.
Hoje foi um dia bem chovido, e parece-me que ja choveu o dobro de ontem, GFS a falhar redondamente em relação a precipitação para hoje e para a minha zona, quem dera que falhasse assim nos nevões


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2017 às 21:53)

Boas...de vez em quando vai uma rega,céu encoberto por nuvens baixas em alta rotação ,com 13.3ºC e 19.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

Lá vem ela outra vez.. 

12.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2017 às 22:31)

A estação de Várzea da Serra está de novo no activo, depois de 2 meses off-line, consequências da forte trovoada do final de Agosto.
Ontem o acumulado de precipitação ficou-se pelos 9,8mm e hoje segue nos 2,8mm.

Já deu para assentar o pó, mas ainda assim é muito pouco, para a região que é.


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2017 às 22:56)

*11.5ºC*
Alguma chuva fraca nas últimas duas horas.
Acumulado*: 3.8mm*


----------



## Norther (3 Nov 2017 às 23:12)

Continua chover bem, certinha e por vezes intensa, já não via assim chover à messes


----------



## Serrano (3 Nov 2017 às 23:31)

Bela noite de chuva também no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 10.2°C.


----------



## Zarb (4 Nov 2017 às 02:03)

Em Trancoso choveu bem entre as 20:30 e as 0h15. Depois parou com o nevoeiro a assentar sobre a cidade.

Volta a chover entre as 01h e as 02h


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Nov 2017 às 08:12)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado, 14,4°C e 0,7mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2017 às 09:58)

*15ºC *
Céu com boas abertas.
Mínima: *10.1ºC*( provavelmente ainda será batida antes da meia-noite)

Acumulados de ontem e hoje: *4.8mm* + *1.8mm*
*27.4mm* no total do evento.

Alguns valores deste evento aqui na zona:
Tondela(wu): 28mm
Carregal do Sal(wu): 27.4mm
Penedono(wu): 26m
Nelas(ipma):22.9
Trancoso(ipma):20.7mm
Vila Boa, Sátão(wu): 20.6mm
Moimenta da Beira(ipma):16.7mm
Viseu-cidade(ipma): 16.2mm
Orgens, Viseu(wu):15.8mm
Viseu-aeródromo(ipma): 13.7mm


----------



## Serrano (4 Nov 2017 às 11:06)

12.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 11:54)

Estou caminho de Lamego ( estar com família) e está cair um aguaceiro no peso da régua 
16,0°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 11:59)

Belo aguaceiro na Régua 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

*15.4ºC*

Céu mais nublado que de manhãzinha.


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 12:17)

Em Lamego está chuviscar 
14°C
Céu nublado 
Vista da serra Marão 
Vista da serra Meadas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (4 Nov 2017 às 13:32)

bela chuva a cair neste momento


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 14:49)

Deixo aqui uma foto de hoje, tirada pelo meu pai:




Novamente, entre a Régua e Sta Marta de Penaguião.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2017 às 17:43)

Boas...a chuva já se foi e não se sabe quando vai voltar....isto foi um pingo no deserto ,pouca durante a noite,com 16.0ºC e agora temos o fresquinho durante a noite.

Dados de ontem  12.6ºC / 17.6ºC e de 23.3mm.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2017 às 19:08)

Noite fresca a caminho.
*12.6ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

Boas, céu muito nublado com 13,7°C e 0,7mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2017 às 20:45)

Boas...a partir de agora é o fresquinho que conta ,nem vê-la ,com 14.1ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2017 às 22:12)

*10.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2017 às 22:41)

Boas...já com céu limpo e mais fresco ,com 12.8ºC...minima de momento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Nov 2017 às 07:58)

Bom dia, por aqui algum nevoeiro com 11,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2017 às 09:57)

*11.6ºC*
Céu pouco nublado
Mínima: *5.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2017 às 10:57)

Boas ...já de volta aos dias secos  e sol a perder de vista ,noite mais fresca,com 15.6ºC e o vento já de N...chuva foi-se .

Dados de ontem 12.6ºC / 18.7ºC e de 3.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Nov 2017 às 12:09)

11.9°C // 58%hr. Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (5 Nov 2017 às 12:12)

Céu pouco nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11.4°C.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2017 às 12:25)

Por aqui um céu com poucas nuvens e 12,0ºC. A mínima ficou em 3,0ºC.

Aos poucos as cores da estação vão aparecendo.










O verde também começa a aparecer, depois destes dias de chuva.


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2017 às 13:27)

*15.5ºC*
Nas sombras já se sente um fresquinho condizente com o mês em que estamos !!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2017 às 16:15)

Boas ...sol e vento fresco,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2017 às 18:58)

Boas...tempo seco e vai refrescando,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,vento de N já instalado ,quer dizer secura ,com 12.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 17.0ºC e de zero .


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

Bem mais fresco que ontem a esta hora.
Já vai nos *8.1ºC*


----------



## Zarb (6 Nov 2017 às 02:59)

Pelas 18h30, em Vila Nova de Paiva já as temperaturas andavam pelos 8.º C


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2017 às 07:08)

Bom dia, céu limpo com temperatura a 2,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2017 às 08:07)

Bom dia.

Alguma geada nos carros com 1,4ºC de mínima por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2017 às 12:25)

Boas ...voltamos há primeira forma...secura total ,com 16.7ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2017 às 13:55)

Boas ...sol e mais sol ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2017 às 17:39)

Boas...sol foi-se mas com prolongamento para as próximos dias ,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2017 às 18:56)

Extremos de hoje, *16.8ºC*/*4.4ºC*
Temperaturas típicas de inícios de Novembro, ainda assim senti algum calor durante a tarde, quando caminhei por alguns minutos exposto ao Sol, sou uma pessoa calorenta.

Agora segue nos *10.2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2017 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui máxima de 21,0°C e mínima de 2,0°C, de momento céu limpo com 7,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

Várzea da Serra segue com 3,4C.
A mínima foi de -0,4C.
0,2mm com o derreter da geada. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2017 às 21:09)

Boas...vento de norte já presente ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Nov 2017 às 21:37)

11.7°C // 49%hr. Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

AnDré disse:


> Várzea da Serra segue com 3,4C.
> A mínima foi de -0,4C.
> *0,2mm com o derreter da geada. *
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



Epa por acaso não associei o acumulado a isso, de facto faz todo o sentido.
Portanto o pluviometro gelou bem, vai lá vai. 
__________

Entretanto, o arrefecimento nocturno segue pujante como é habiutal em Grandais, Bragança.
T.actual: *2,1ºC *
Certamente a gear.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGANA10


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2017 às 22:37)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,vento moderado de norte...temperatura não se mexe ,com 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Forno de 9.7ºC e 56%Hr com vento fraco do quadrante leste. 
Céu limpo


----------



## Zarb (7 Nov 2017 às 02:03)

AnDré disse:


> Várzea da Serra segue com 3,4C.
> A mínima foi de -0,4C.
> 0,2mm com o derreter da geada.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



Não sabia que esse local era tão frio... já tiveste uma mínima negativa.

Este FDS andei por Trancoso e vila Nova Paiva e fiquei admirado com as temperaturas tão baixas neste início de Outuno (sim, porque agora é que se iniciou)


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Nov 2017 às 08:03)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 5,4°C e mínima de 1,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2017 às 10:46)

A mínima horária da estação de Carrazêda de Ansiães (IPMA) foi de *-1,8ºC*. Que gelo!


----------



## Bajorious (7 Nov 2017 às 11:16)

Bom dia. Mínima de 9,8°C esta noite.
Agora céu limpo com 12.8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (7 Nov 2017 às 11:19)

Bom dia!
Por Bragança também tivemos a primeira mínima negativa da estação!
Ao nascer do sol havia registo ainda de neblina nos vales dos rios Sabor/Fervença que dissiparam ao inicio da manhã!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2017 às 12:52)

Boas...novamente verão ,sol pesado e doentio ...perigoso para a cabeça ,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2017 às 14:30)

Boas ...tarde ,com 20.4ºC...maravilha .


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2017 às 14:59)

Algum geada esta manhã com a primeira negativa da temporada no IPMA.

No meu sensor apenas 1,2ºC de mínima.










Por agora 14ºC e algumas nuvens a norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2017 às 17:50)

Boas...foi-se o sol...amanhã haverá mais...mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Nov 2017 às 18:52)

Mínima de 4.8ºC

Segue-se um final de dia com vento de N/NE e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

Boas, 9,2°C com mínima de 1,5°C e máxima de 20,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2017 às 22:11)

Boas...vento de N já em marcha ,temperatura vai pedindo licença para descer ,já algum povo do bairro já de lareira acessa ,e eu por casa ainda vestido há verão ,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Nov 2017 às 07:45)

Bom dia, manhã com muito nevoeiro e 3,3°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2017 às 12:01)

Boas...vendaval de N e já se sente algum fresco,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2017 às 14:35)

Boas...nuvens altas com vento seco e fresco de N...é para acabar de secar o resto ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2017 às 17:23)

Boas...parece que hoje já vai fazer fresco seco ,,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2017 às 19:51)

Hoje subiu um pouco a mínima e desceu um pouco a máxima.

Extremos: 1,5ºC / 12,9ºC 

Por agora 6,5ºC.

Esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2017 às 21:17)

Boas...já rola o vento de N ,com 11.8ºC...um bocadinho mais fresco hoje.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

Boas, esteve um dia outunal com vento e algumas nuvens altas, máxima de 17,3°C e mínima de 3,3°C, de momento 9,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2017 às 22:58)

Boas...mais um dia que contou para a secura total ,com 10.6ºC e algum fresco .

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Nov 2017 às 07:47)

Bom dia, faz algum frio com 1,4°C, algumas nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (9 Nov 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia. Mínima de 6.7°C esta noite.
Agora 8.8°C com vento fraco e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Nov 2017 às 11:24)

Hoje o interior norte congelou, e bem! 




Aqueles* -2,8ºC* de mínima horária em Miranda do Douro...


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2017 às 13:17)

Por aqui, a primeira geada moderada da temporada com valores de -4ºC na relva.

As mínimas andaram pelos -2ºC / -3ºC nas várias estações aqui próximas.

No meu sensor ainda não foi desta, a mínima ficou em 0,3ºC. Por agora 9,4ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2017 às 15:49)

Boas ...hoje tenho que regar as minhas plantas e a relva ,e continua a secura total ,vendaval até basta ,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (9 Nov 2017 às 17:09)

Boas, 
foi o primeiro dia da época que vi geada já generalizada! 
Na minha estação foi aos *-2,2ºC*

*



*


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2017 às 17:23)

Boa tarde. A mínima de hoje tocou somente os *3.9ºC*.

Off-topic:

Entretanto, deixo aqui um sinal da mudança dos tempos retirado do meu quintal, trata-se de uma nidificação extremamente tardia para uma rola-turca que se encontra em estado selvagem, confesso que nunca tinha visto nada semelhante em pleno Novembro, sei que as rolas-turcas se podem reproduzir 6 vezes ao ano, em especial se houver insucesso em alguma das nidificações, mas tão tarde não tenho memória.





Fora estes casos, é de notar a aurora acompanhada das melodias de alguns melros "roucos" e do voo de algumas andorinhas que já se devem ter tornado residentes. O outono virou a 2ª primavera do ano.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

Os meus extremos do dia mais fresco da temporada: 0,3ºC / 11,7ºC

Por agora 9,5ºC e pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

Boas...vento acalmou bastante,as minhas plantas agradeceram a rega ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2017 às 20:03)

Temperatura a descer bem, vento nulo ou fraco e 7.4ºC e HR nos 50% (em subida).
Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2017 às 20:41)

Boas...vento continua fraco,temperatura hoje já se vê descer ,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2017 às 21:37)

Prossegue a descida, 6.6ºC e 55% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2017 às 22:11)

Boas...noite calma...quase sem vento ,mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,com 9.9ºC.

dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2017 às 22:39)

Regressou alguma brisa na última hora, desce agora mais lentamente, 5.6ºC e 60% de HR.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Nov 2017 às 23:55)

Boas. Vento fraco. 9.9°C // 46%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2017 às 15:51)

Boas ...verão novamente ,sol quente ...e cá vamos nôs andando ,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2017 às 18:06)

Boas...já de noite de todo ,ambiente ainda meio quente ,mais um dia a contar para a secura total com 16.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2017 às 19:42)

Boas...já algum vento de N ,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2017 às 20:45)

Mínima de 3.3ºC e humidade relativa máxima do dia de 80%. Em locais muito abrigados havia indícios de geada.

Atualmente céu geralmente limpo e 9.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

Boas...tudo calmo ,ainda com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

Boas...pressão em alta e com vento fraco de N,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 19.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Nov 2017 às 07:11)

Bom dia, dados de ontem  0,1°C/21,3°C com geada visível, hoje 1,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Nov 2017 às 07:43)

1,6°C co alguma geada
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2017 às 10:34)

Boas ...parece verão ,sol bastante quente ,já com 17.0ºC...maravilha .


----------



## Serrano (11 Nov 2017 às 10:56)

8.2°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2017 às 12:06)

Boas...mais quente ,com 19.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2017 às 15:44)

Boas ...até ferve lá fora ,sol doentio que até dá uma grande pedra ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2017 às 19:02)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,parece uma noite de verão ,ainda com 17.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2017 às 19:34)

4,3ºC em Várzea da Serra.

Assim que o sol se põe, a temperatura cai a pique. Agora ficará estagnada durante várias horas. No fundo de vila, a geada começa agora.

0,4mm acumulados esta madrugada devido à humidade.
Minima de 0,8ºC e máxima de 15,7ºC. A mais alta deste mês de Novembro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

Boas...noite calma...quase sem vento ,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 21.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Nov 2017 às 08:02)

Bom dia, 1,5°C e alguma geada.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (12 Nov 2017 às 10:31)

Mais um dia de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2017 às 12:42)

Boas ...lá tive que me vestir há verão ,sol ,com 21.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2017 às 15:41)

Boas ...sol quente e ambiente seco ,com 22.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Nov 2017 às 16:59)

Boa tarde. A mínima chegou aos 2.8ºC, graças a uma madrugada na prática sem vento fraco nem brisa...

Neste momento prossigo com 13.8ºC e céu limpo, com alguma neblina sobre o Caramulo.

As temperaturas que tenho publicado aqui deixaram de ser dadas pela minha La Crosse Tec. _WS 9251 _(de quase 3 anos)_, _dado que ando a testar   este termo-higrómetro da Bresser , que no lidl saiu uma pechincha há uns meses atrás, bem mais barato do que este valor que está no site da Bresser.

Os valores de HR que tenho obtido receio que estão deflacionados, porque o meu RS é de rolo e de cartão, logo acho que os valores estão a sair incorretos, mas esperemos até que chegue um dia de nevoeiro, para despistar umas quantas de situações.

Relativamente a temperaturas, antes de ter construído o novo rs de rolo para este novo sensor, testei os valores do sensor externo da La Crosse com os do novo termo-higrómetro da Bresser, e simultaneamente com a temperatura registada pelo sensor interno do monitor da La Crosse. Bom a conclusão a que cheguei foi que os valores do sensor La Crosse externo estavam sempre 0.4ºC acima do valor registado pelo termo-higrómetro e pelo sensor interno da La Crosse, ou seja a La Crosse e termo-higrómetro, apresentavam grande parte do tempo a  mesma temperatura, com diferença de 0.1ºC por vezes.

No entanto algo se passa por vezes de errado, apesar de estar a retirar os valores da Bresser, coloquei também lá fora junto deste, o La Crosse, e aquilo que verifico é que o que constatei no interior de casa deixou de ser sistemático e passou a ser um pouco variável, sendo que por vezes os sensores passam a ter diferenças de 0.6ºC e até valores superiores ou mesmo valores iguais (como agora), algo se passa que ainda não descobri do que se trata...

As principal crítica que faço a este termo-hirómetro é que só comunica de 1 em 1min com o monitor (contra os 3/4 s que demora a La Crosse), para além disso, o monitor também só está preparado para registar valores entre 20% e 95% de humidade, no entanto no visor do próprio termo-higro a faixa de valores é bem maior.


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde. A mínima chegou aos 2.8ºC, graças a uma madrugada na prática sem vento fraco nem brisa...
> 
> Neste momento prossigo com 13.8ºC e céu limpo, com alguma neblina sobre o Caramulo.
> 
> ...


Olá Mr.Neves 
Também tenho esse termo-higrómetro da Bresser , e uma Auriol e a Netatmo 
As 3 não dão valores iguais...mas próximos de temperatura..(entre 0,5 ou 1 grau).
A que dá mais HR é a neatmo e de seguida a Bresser ....



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2017 às 17:56)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a secura total ...já perdi o conto das semanas e meses deste marasmo ,com 17.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2017 às 20:09)

Boas...vento de N já mexe ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

Boas, 7,9°C, mínima de 0,9°C e máxima de 17,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2017 às 21:38)

Boas...calmaria total ,com 14.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 22.4ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2017 às 00:55)

Por aqui 5.7ºC e 80 HR%. 

Por vezes surge alguma brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2017 às 12:29)

Boas ...sol e mais sol a perder de vista ,vento de N presente ,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2017 às 14:41)

Boas ...ventania de N neste momento ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a desgraça da seca total ,as minhas plantas agredeceram a rega ,poupa-se na luz este outono...que ainda não foi preciso ligar nenhum aquecimento,mas gasta-se na agua ,com 16.1ºC e vento seco de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2017 às 20:49)

Boas...noitinha mais fresquinha ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Nov 2017 às 23:25)

Boas. Vento fraco às vezes moderado.
10.8°C // 42%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Nov 2017 às 07:01)

Bom dia, a primeira temperatura negativa deste outono, -1,1°C co geada bem visível, céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2017 às 12:02)

Boas ...tudo igual ,com 14.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.6ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2017 às 14:12)

Boas...mais quente e seco ,com 17.1ºC e vento muito fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2017 às 18:40)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,parece que os modelos vão adiando a dia para dia ,nunca mais saimos deste marasmo ,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2017 às 20:40)

Boas...já rola o vento de N ,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

Boas...com esta saida...quase um corte geral   na ,continuemos ,com 10.9ºC e quase sem vento..

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2017 às 01:13)

Em Várzea da Serra hoje a máxima foi de 9,8ºC. Foi a primeira máxima < 10,0ºC, neste Outono/Inverno.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Nov 2017 às 07:47)

Bom dia, 0,1°C com geada e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2017 às 12:00)

Boas ...tudo igual ,a médio prazo...parece que voltou há estaca zero ,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2017 às 15:13)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol ,com 16.6ºC e vento quase nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2017 às 18:51)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,hoje sem vento a temperatura em queda,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

Em Várzea a máxima foi de 14,7ºC e a mínima de -0,6ºC.
De momento 2,4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

Boas, 4,3°C, dados de hoje 21,2°C/-0,2°C, foi um dia soalheiro com algumas nuvens altas, por agora céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2017 às 21:35)

Boas...mais uma noite calma ,mais fresca e com 9.2ºC,vento de N fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Nov 2017 às 07:43)

Bom dia, -0,2°C céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (16 Nov 2017 às 09:19)

Bom dia!
Todos os sensores têm uma margem de erro associada. Mesmo os melhores! Os mais correntes têm com frequência intervalos de 0,5ºC no erro associado à temperatura ambiente e inclusive 1ºC nos extremos de medição (>40ºC e <0ºC).
Portanto não há que cismar!



Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde. A mínima chegou aos 2.8ºC, graças a uma madrugada na prática sem vento fraco nem brisa...
> 
> Neste momento prossigo com 13.8ºC e céu limpo, com alguma neblina sobre o Caramulo.
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (16 Nov 2017 às 09:22)

Por Bragança a mínima nem foi muito baixa (-1,3ºC) mas a pista de gelo que estão a montar no centro da cidade, desta vez congelou por fora!! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Nov 2017 às 13:20)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia!
> Todos os sensores têm uma margem de erro associada. Mesmo os melhores! Os mais correntes têm com frequência intervalos de 0,5ºC no erro associado à temperatura ambiente e inclusive 1ºC nos extremos de medição (>40ºC e <0ºC).
> Portanto não há que cismar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Boas Z13,

Eu sei que todo e qualquer um sensor ou aparelho/instrumento de medição pode ter erro associado. Eu 
só falei, porque quase que diria que o meu sensor La Crosse está descalibrado.

É que embora haja erros, não é minimamente estranho quando fiz testes dentro de casa, o sensor da Bresser apresentar sempre a mesma temperatura que o sensor interno da consola da La Crosse, e o sensor externo La Crosse manter sempre uma diferença de 0.4ºC comparativamente aos outros 2 (todos os sensores estavam juntos)?

Foi só por isso que falei, e por saber que o La Crosse já tem quase 3 anos, e já apanhou com chuva e já deu algumas quedas...

Agora dentro de casa este padrão era certinho, no exterior, tudo muda, ao cair da tarde/início da noite, os dois sensores aproximam muito a temperatura deles, por vezes não há diferença, mas isso talvez tenha a ver com a acentuada descida de temperatura e o facto do Bresser demorar 1min a comunicar com a consola. Ao longo da noite as diferenças (entre bresser e la crosse externo) aumentam geralmente para os 0.5ºC e por vezes chegam quase a 1ºC, mais para o fim da madrugada tende a estabilizar nos 0.4ºC/0.5ºC de diferença. Seria interessante elaborar um gráfico com estas variações todas.

Hoje a mínima no *Bresser foi de 2.3ºC* e no* La Crosse 2.7ºC* (padrão normal dos 0.4ºC de diferença), mas agora por exemplo as temperaturas são iguais (20.1ºC), sendo que no RS de rolo da Bresser não bate sol, e no da La Crosse bate (o que poderia provar que como é um rs de rolo revestido com folhas brancas, está a refletir com alguma deficiência, deficiência essa que talvez se traduza nos 0.5ºC ou 0.4ºC a mais comparativamente ao Bresser)...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2017 às 15:18)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol ...já é normal ,com 17.9ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2017 às 17:30)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,sem vento a temperatuta a descer bem,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Nov 2017 às 20:34)

Descida bastante rápida hoje, de momento sigo com 8.3ºC e com o teor de HR% a subir bem (55%).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2017 às 21:22)

Boas...já com vento de N,a temperatura já recuperou alguma coisa,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## cookie (16 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

Na zona de Mirandela hoje pelas 6:00 a estação marcava -2,5 graus.



Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

Boas, por agora 5,1°C, hoje -0,4°C/21,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Nov 2017 às 00:59)

Descida lenta, 5.0ºC e 65% HR...


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2017 às 07:53)

Bom dia, 0,2°C com geada e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2017 às 11:10)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol ...hoje parece que vai estar mais quente,noite sem vento e continua ,com 17.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2017 às 12:16)

Boas ...vento já apareceu,mas fraco de Est.,com 18.0ºC...sol já maluco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2017 às 15:29)

Boas ...mais uma tarde cheio de sol e hoje mais quente...continuemos ,com 19.5ºC e quase sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2017 às 18:32)

Boas....mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,sem vento e com 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

Boas...noite calma com vento muito fraco,com 12.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 20.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Nov 2017 às 06:40)

Bom dia, sigo com 0,3°C, dados de ontem, máxima de 22,0°C e mínima de -0,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (18 Nov 2017 às 10:47)

9°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2017 às 16:28)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol  e vento nulo ...dias calmos ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2017 às 18:14)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo...sem vento ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

Boas, 10,8°C, céu limpo, máxima de 24,4°C e mínima de -0,2°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Nov 2017 às 21:23)

Boas, por agora 5,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2017 às 21:46)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, 10,8°C, céu limpo, máxima de 24,4°C e mínima de -0,2°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk



Muito interessantes os teus registos de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2017 às 21:51)

Boas...com entrada de vento N,a temperatura recuperou alguma coisa,mais um dia a contar a secura total ,com 14.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 20.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Nov 2017 às 08:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito interessantes os teus registos de temperatura.


Bom dia, realmente achei a temperatura alta, mas o IPMA preveu 23°C para a zona.
De momento 2,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2017 às 09:07)

Bom dia, 

Na aldeia de Azinhoso (Mogadouro) registei mínima de 3.3 °c, neste momento 4.6°c, céu limpo. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2017 às 10:34)

Boas ...continuação,muito sol a perder de vista ,com 15.9ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Serrano (19 Nov 2017 às 10:44)

7.6°C no Sarzedo e continua o sol a brilhar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2017 às 13:49)

Boas ...sol e mais quente,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Nov 2017 às 13:51)

Boas, 21,9°C vento fraco de SW.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2017 às 15:57)

Boas ...tarde calma ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2017 às 17:38)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,mais um final dia calmo...sem vento ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

Boas...já rola o vento de N,temperatura recuperou ,com 13.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2017 às 14:27)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol ,isto nunca mais termina ,com 18.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2017 às 16:15)

Boas...tudo calmo,o sol já a tombar ,com 18.3ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Z13 (20 Nov 2017 às 16:39)

Por Bragança a noite foi de inversão térmica, com geada pela manhã e um dia que se mantém ensolarado.

Os meus extremos de hoje foram:
Flor-da-ponte: -3,3ºC  20,0ºC
Sé: -3,1ºC  18,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2017 às 18:11)

Boas...tudo calmo sem vento,mais um dia a contar a seca total ,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2017 às 21:47)

Boas...tudo calmo,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.1ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Nov 2017 às 07:38)

Bom dia, ontem dia com algumas nuvens altas e máxima de 23,0°C e mínima de -0,4°C. Por agora céu limpo e -0,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Nov 2017 às 07:41)

Vista para nascente









Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2017 às 09:05)

Bem, as inversões locais das EMAS de Chaves(Aeródromo) e Mirandela continuam com a corda toda, não têm dado qualquer hipotese às "rivais".
Pelas 8horas

Chaves(Aeródromo): *-4,7ºC*
Mirandela:* -5ºC*

E a estação de Mirandela nem está junto à linha de água, salvo erro uns 30 mts acima  da cota da ribeira, elucidativo do frio intenso por aquelas paragens.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2017 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

A estação de Chaves também está longe do Tâmega... há uns anitos fui lá ver a estação, fiquei impressionado com o cuidado que havia nela, está o video algures aqui no forum.

A estação fica na zona de Nantes, no Aeródromo no supé da Serra do Brunheiro.

Edit: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/estacao-chaves-aerodromo-im.6025/


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2017 às 09:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A estação de Chaves também está longe do Tâmega... há uns anitos fui lá ver a estação, fiquei impressionado com o cuidado que havia nela, está o video algures aqui no forum.
> 
> ...



São valores valentes, mas ao mesmo tempo se calhar já conseguem fazer estragos, ou não?
Geada de -5ºC  já consegue queimar alguma coisa penso eu.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2017 às 09:44)

São valores perfeitamente normais... tenho saudades do tempo de estudante, de apanhar estes frios...
Fazia Educação Física de calções com o campo gelado logo de manhã cedo e não era o único... -7ºC, -8ºC até mais... sincelo, sencilhadas no vale... e na aldeia na serra onde morava um sol radioso. 

Que saudades!


----------



## Z13 (21 Nov 2017 às 09:58)

Bom dia! Por Bragança a noite também foi de inversão térmica, com boa geada! Por agora céu limpo e muito sol!

Mínima de -3,4ºC na Praça Camões 





Mínima de -3,7ºC na Flor-da-ponte






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2017 às 10:34)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol a perder de vista ...siga viagem ,com 14.7ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2017 às 14:39)

Boas ...sol e quente,com 18.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2017 às 16:59)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para secura total ,mais um final dia calmo ,e cá vamos nos governando assim ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Nov 2017 às 19:42)

Boas, hoje esteve um dia primaveril embora seja outono, máxima de 24,0°C e mínima de -0,8°C, algumas nuvens altas para poente. Temperatura atual de 10,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2017 às 21:46)

Boas...noite calma,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Nov 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens altas e 4,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

Boas...hoje o panorama já diferente...hoje quase sem sol e nuvens ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2017 às 18:00)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a seca total ,só nublado e continua,hoje mais fresco,com 14.2ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Nov 2017 às 18:51)

Boas, vento moderado e temperatura agradável de 19,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2017 às 20:26)

Estão a cair umas pingolas esparsas, que mal são assinaladas no radar... O dia foi de céu nublado e muita virga também.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

Boas...noite calma,com 13.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 15.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Nov 2017 às 22:12)

Dia e noite de céu nublado. De momento 12.4ºC // 49%hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2017 às 00:19)

Inicia-se agora chuva fraca.


----------



## huguh (23 Nov 2017 às 01:10)

já chove! e bem!


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2017 às 02:06)

Períodos de chuva forte a muito forte


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Nov 2017 às 07:21)

Bom dia, por aqui 5,7mm de precipitação e 15,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (23 Nov 2017 às 09:33)

Que bela noite de chuva. 25mm


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2017 às 09:53)

Nada mau, *24.1mm* na estação do ipma até às 9h, aqui ao lado uma estação amadora vai nos *30mm*.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6
Continua a chover!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2017 às 10:33)

Boas...por cá se continua tapado ,com 15.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Nov 2017 às 11:19)

Alguma chuva fraca ao inicio da manha mas de pouca dura. 12.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2017 às 11:56)

*30.6mm* em Viseu(cidade) até às 11h
*33.3mm*  a Este da cidade 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2017 às 13:15)

Nickname disse:


> *30.6mm* em Viseu(cidade) até às 11h
> *33.3mm*  a Este da cidade
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6


Muito bom! Melhor ainda é se toda essa quantidade de precipitação estiver a cair na bacia do Dão a montante da barragem de Fagilde.

Várzea da Serra vai com 13,4mm hoje. 30,0mm neste mês de Novembro.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 13:33)

Ora ai está algo que me deixa muito satisfeito. São valores óptimos para a situação que estamos a passar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2017 às 15:04)

Boas...só nublado ,mais tapado,e o vento de S aumentar,com 19.4ºC...quente.


----------



## baojoao (23 Nov 2017 às 16:19)

A madrugada foi muito boa no que diz respeito à chuva, mas o dia...muito nublado, mas sem a tão desejada água.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2017 às 17:34)

Boas...já e parece vir com força ,finalmente chuva ,com 18.0ºC e vento de SSE.


----------



## baojoao (23 Nov 2017 às 17:44)

Já chove novamente


----------



## Bajorious (23 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Boa chuvada que caiu e vem mais a caminho. 13.5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (23 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

chove bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

Boas,a temperatura caiu bem,continua os aguaceiros,com 13.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2017 às 18:54)

*12.5ºC*
Chuva moderada na última hora!!
*37.3mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2017 às 21:03)

Boas...por cá continua ,neste momento mais moderados os aguaceiros,com 12.0ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

Boas, por aqui mais vento do que chuva, de momento 17,1°C e 8,7mm de precipitação, vento moderado a forte de SE.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2017 às 22:03)

E lá se vão abatendo mais umas chuvadas, não me importava nada de ter este cenário de chuvadas por mais uns quantos de dias, aliás nem eu, nem ninguém nem os poços mais resistentes que estão mesmo a chegar ao limite....

O acumulado segundo a estação da Ermida segue nos 36mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

Boas...abrandou e só alguns pingos,com 12.0ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2017 às 22:31)

*12ºC*
Chuva fraca
*40.1mm*


----------



## dahon (23 Nov 2017 às 22:38)

Nickname disse:


> *12ºC*
> Chuva fraca
> *40.1mm*



Vai ajudar muito esta chuva. E felizmente esta a chover bem mais do que os modelos previam.


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2017 às 22:51)

dahon disse:


> Vai ajudar muito esta chuva. E felizmente esta a chover bem mais do que os modelos previam.



Sem dúvida, é um bom começo...
Entretanto vai chuviscando, e o acumulado subiu para os *40.4mm*


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2017 às 22:55)

Por aqui chove desde as 18 horas, certinha, muito mais do que os modelos previão, ja vamos com 15 mm e a temperatura a rondar os 10°C com vento fraco sw


----------



## huguh (23 Nov 2017 às 23:13)

chuva torrencial neste momento, que descarga!! wow


----------



## Bajorious (23 Nov 2017 às 23:20)

Chuva fraca, vento fraco. 16.4 mm.
11.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2017 às 01:23)

Levantaram-se umas rajadas de vento moderado a forte estranhas e aparentemente do nada. Já não chove, mas está tudo encoberto.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Nov 2017 às 07:57)

Bom dia, céu com muitas nuvens, 11,8°C e apenas 1,0mm de precipitação.


Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (24 Nov 2017 às 10:23)

14 mm. 39 mm no total.Ontem ainda houve trovoada de noite e chuva forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2017 às 10:31)

Boas ...chove bem neste momento ,alguma chuva durante a noite,com 13.3ºC e 4.0mm.

Dados de ontem 11.9ºC / 19.8ºC e 6.0mm de .


----------



## Bajorious (24 Nov 2017 às 11:02)

Bom dia. Nao chove, apenas nevoeiro. 12.2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2017 às 11:48)

Boas...já não chove,a ficar mais claro com o sol ver-se por trás das nuvens,com 14.6ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Norther (24 Nov 2017 às 12:11)

Pela Cova da Beira chove bem, bela chuvada


----------



## Norther (24 Nov 2017 às 12:39)

Bela mancha nublosa a passar por cá, bela chuva que está deixar


----------



## Norther (24 Nov 2017 às 14:27)

E continua, como previa o GFS, ontem numa saída previa 7.4mm entre as 12h e as 15h e está prestes a alcançar, já la vão 6mm e continua a chover bem.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Nov 2017 às 15:39)

Nevoeiro a persistir. Agora não chove.
12.0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2017 às 16:16)

Boas...tarde de muitas abertas e sol,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2017 às 18:33)

Boas...voltamos aos dias normais,fim tarde calmo e sem vento ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Aguaceiros fortes e 14.7ºC


----------



## huguh (24 Nov 2017 às 19:18)

bela chuvada neste momento


----------



## dahon (24 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

Chuva torrencial. 3mm em 10minutos.


----------



## Nickname (24 Nov 2017 às 19:42)

Hoje pouco choveu, apenas um aguaceiro fraco a meio da tarde, e agora um bem intenso.
Acumulado do dia: *7.9mm*
Acumulado do evento: *49mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2017 às 21:34)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu pouco nublado ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (24 Nov 2017 às 22:36)

já chove há mais de 1h sem parar, boa rega


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2017 às 00:06)

Finalmente alguma chuva em Várzea da Serra.
O acumulado do dia 24/11 ficou nos 40,2mm.

De momento, rain rate nos 53mm/h e1,0mm acumulado nos primeiros 5 minutos do dia.


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2017 às 00:16)

huguh disse:


> já chove há mais de 1h sem parar, boa rega



e ainda não parou! belas horas de chuva e parece que ainda vem mais qualquer coisa
já tinha saudades


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Nov 2017 às 06:57)

Bom dia, por aqui ontem a chuva foi muito pouca, 1,0mm, hoje 11,0°C e 0,2mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2017 às 10:20)

Boas...só muito nublado ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 11.2ºC / 18.1ºC e 6.0mm de .


----------



## baojoao (25 Nov 2017 às 10:29)

4,5 mm
Evento: 43,5 mm


----------



## Serrano (25 Nov 2017 às 10:52)

Vai diminuindo a nebulosidade no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2017 às 11:45)

Boas...só nublado e sem vento...ar abafado ,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2017 às 14:37)

Hoje um pouco de sol depois dos dois dias de chuva.
Sol e algum calor, com 12,5ºC por agora.
Esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2017 às 17:30)

Boas...tudo o dia nublado e sem uma pinga ...esta pluma está a ser seca ,com 14.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Nov 2017 às 18:40)

Muito nublado. Vento fraco. 12.2ºC // 75%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2017 às 19:15)

Boas...vento de N já mexer ,continua nublado,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Nov 2017 às 20:10)

Boas, dia com muita nebulosidade e 10,5°C sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fresco de N,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9,9ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2017 às 10:33)

Boas ...sol meio entremeado ,ambiente mais fresco,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Nov 2017 às 10:37)

4.8°C no Sarzedo, com o sol algo tímido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2017 às 15:50)

Boas ...sol todo o dia meio estremeado ,vento fraco,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2017 às 17:36)

Boas...final de tarde calmo ,hoje já está a ficar mais fresco,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Nov 2017 às 19:00)

Boa noite, 7,2°C com algumas nuvens

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2017 às 19:11)

Boas...mais fresco,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Nov 2017 às 19:21)

Boas. Céu limpo com 9.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2017 às 22:30)

Boas...noite calma  e mais fresca,com 8.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Nov 2017 às 07:50)

Bom dia, 4,2°C e céu nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2017 às 08:16)

Bom dia!
Boa geada!
Mínima de -3,8ºC








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2017 às 09:01)

Boas...mais um dia nublado...só nublado ,com 8.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2017 às 09:09)

Todo o Alto Trás os Montes a negativos nesta manhã...

Miranda: -3.9ºC
Bragança: -2.9ºC
Mirandela: -2.5ºC
Macedo: -2.3ºC
Chaves: -2.1ºC
Montalegre: -0.8ºC



Em contraste Faro no Algarve com 16.7ºC



IPMA às 08:00 UTC


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2017 às 10:45)

Dan disse:


> Hoje um pouco de sol depois dos dois dias de chuva.
> Sol e algum calor, com 12,5ºC por agora.
> Esta manhã.



Que cores fantásticas!


----------



## Bajorious (27 Nov 2017 às 11:04)

Bom dia. Céu pouco nublado, sol mas com um frio jeitoso. 
8.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2017 às 13:41)

Tive relatos de Familiares em Palaçoulo ( Miranda do Douro ) que falaram em forte geada/gelo esta manhã, e com uma temperatura de *-4 ºc* ( medida com um termómetro  analógico de máxima/mínima localizado à sombra, e virado a Norte) 

Outro relato que me chegou de Gimonde ( Bragança) fala de *-6ºc*  junto ao rio ( medido com sensor do lidl ) ..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2017 às 16:24)

Boas...mais um dia nublado e sem pinga ...hoje com boas abertas,com 11.9ºC e dia mais fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

Boas...céu mais nublado e já pinga ,com 10.9ºC e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2017 às 20:03)

Boas...ainda não parou ,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2017 às 21:04)

Boas...os pingos continuam ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2017 às 21:45)

O primeiro dia já realmente fresquinho da temporada.

Céu quase sem nuvens e 1,2ºC por agora.

Os meus extremos de hoje: -0,5ºC / 6,1ºC 

Noutras estações da cidade as mínimas andaram pelos -4ºC e as máximas pelos 8ºC / 9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2017 às 22:36)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam ,com 8.4ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Nov 2017 às 07:38)

Bom dia, vai pingando 10,2°C e 0,2mm de precipitação.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2017 às 07:45)

Por aqui amanhece com bastante geada, algumas nuvens altas e valores entre -4ºC e -5ºC.


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2017 às 08:17)

Por aqui cai um aguaceiro fraco com o céu muito nublado e a temperatura rondar os 6º a 7ºC com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## baojoao (28 Nov 2017 às 09:56)

5,5 mm desde o início da noite de ontem


----------



## baojoao (28 Nov 2017 às 09:59)

Chuva em Casal Sancho este ano


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Nov 2017 às 10:01)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui amanhece com bastante geada, algumas nuvens altas e valores entre -4ºC e -5ºC.



No vale do Rio Sabor as mínimas a partir de quinta uiui  

*-4.8°C* em Miranda do Douro ás 8:00 utc


----------



## Bajorious (28 Nov 2017 às 10:58)

Bom dia. Chuva a cair certinha e constante  .
8.2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2017 às 11:35)

Por Bragança o ar frio que entrou a partir de domingo, vai-se instalando...
Mínima de -5,4ºC esta manhã. Muita geada e algum frio ainda a esta hora...


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2017 às 11:38)

Ainda a adaptar-me ao novo software no smartphone... verifico que nos últimos 2 dias (e hoje vai ser igual) a temperatura máxima foi inferior a 10ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2017 às 12:45)

Bom dia ...certinha e a cair na vertical ,desde as 7h da matina ,hoje já parece inverno...fresquinho ,com 8.0ºC e 8.0mm.

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 13.0ºC e 3.0mm de .


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2017 às 13:51)

Quase a entrar em Dezembro, e se não estou em erro ainda não houve um único dia de neve na Torre neste Outono-Inverno.

De momento chuva e *4,8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2017 às 14:14)

Boas ...por cá continua ,nada se mexe ,com 8.3ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2017 às 14:32)

Sol e mais calor que ontem por esta altura.

8,2ºC neste momento.

Esta manhã, os telhados com geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2017 às 14:53)

Chuva mais moderada,com 8.5ºC e 11.0mm,hoje a temperatura ainda só oscilou um grau ...


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2017 às 16:24)

*10,9ºC* actuais... afinal sempre subiu acima dos 10ºC!! A máxima ficou em *12,7ºC*


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2017 às 16:29)

Boas tardes, pela Cova da Beira vai chovendo bem, a temperatura ronda os 7ºC e já devemos ter um acumulado entre os 6mm e 8mm pelo menos


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

AnDré disse:


> Quase a entrar em Dezembro, e se não estou em erro ainda não houve um único dia de neve na Torre neste Outono-Inverno.
> 
> De momento chuva e *4,8ºC*.





A temperatura tem estado alta, as vezes até esta mais frio cá por baixo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2017 às 17:24)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam ,com 8.9ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2017 às 18:13)

Com 8.9ºC,máxima do dia até ao momento,aguaceiros e com 13.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2017 às 19:22)

Por aqui nevoeiro bastante denso e 11.3ºC.

Definitivamente o valor de humidade relativa que tenho não corresponde à realidade. Com um nevoeiro destes devia registar uma HR% superior a 90% e só registo 77%, ou seja só há 2 alternativas:

- A vertente de higrometria da bresser não funciona muito bem;
- O meu RS de rolo (revestido com folhas de papel) está a influenciar as medições;

Conclusão: só conseguirei descartar a hipótese do RS, se testar o sensor fora do mesmo...


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Nov 2017 às 19:53)

Boas, chuva fraca todo o dia, 6,0mm de acumulado e 12,0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 20:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui nevoeiro bastante denso e 11.3ºC.
> 
> Definitivamente o valor de humidade relativa que tenho não corresponde à realidade. Com um nevoeiro destes devia registar uma HR% superior a 90% e só registo 77%, ou seja só há 2 alternativas:
> 
> ...


Tenho uma Bresser igual tua e humidade relativa funciona bem no meu ... Testa sem o rshield 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

Boas...por aqui a chuva já abalou algum tempo,só encoberto e vento fraco,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2017 às 21:51)




----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Nov 2017 às 07:44)

Bom dia, por aqui céu limpo e 5,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

Fotos desta manhã ( Helena Alves)  - Sampaio - Mogadouro:


















Miranda do Douro ( fotos Duarte Pacheco)


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2017 às 11:06)

Por Bragança a manhã não foi tão agreste como a de ontem!
Mínimas de *-3,8ºC* e *-4,3ºC* nas minhas estações (Fervença e Praça Camões)

Por agora céu limpo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2017 às 13:07)

Boas ...voltamos aos dias limpos ,mais frio e algum vento,com 11.8ºC e durante a noite 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 9.4ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2017 às 16:40)

Boas...um dia cheio de sol...depois um dia chuva,não pegou ,vento mais calmo e já começa a fazer algum frio,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2017 às 18:13)

Boas...lá vai desçendo,com 8.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2017 às 18:26)

Aqui surge de quando em vez alguma brisa e ainda só registo 7ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Nov 2017 às 19:05)

Chaves, hoje de manhã:





Fonte: Meteo Trás os Montes


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Nov 2017 às 19:27)

c0ldPT disse:


> Chaves, hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Até parece que nevou hahahaha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2017 às 19:57)

Boas...mais fresco,com 7.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2017 às 19:58)

6.2ºC ainda, lá vai começar o festival das brisas e vento fraco, preciso de um Ventilex++ para a doença ventosa profunda


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2017 às 20:59)

Uma hora depois... 4.8ºC e vento mais ausente, daqui a alguns minutos já devo trazer notícias do regresso do mesmo. Ao mesmo tempo, tenho pena dos borrachinhos da rola-turca, que estão cada vez mais expostos ao frio na minha cerejeira... é o que dá fazer ninhos de Novembro para Dezembro.

Mas sem vento desce bem, desceu 1.4ºC na última hora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2017 às 22:11)

4.1ºC há que tempos, a culpa é do vento


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

Boas...
Temperatura 3.3ºC e 83%Hr
vento fraco


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2017 às 23:14)

Prossigo com* 2.8ºC*, mas o vento já está a regressar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2017 às 00:04)

Na Torre já abaixo dos -5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2017 às 01:14)

Em Várzea da Serra a máxima de ontem não foi além dos 6,8ºC.

Agora segue nos -0,4ºC. Vento fraco de NE e humidade relativa do ar nos 52%.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Nov 2017 às 07:24)

Bom dia, geada bem visível, com -1,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Nov 2017 às 07:27)

Isto não é nevoeiro, é fumo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Nov 2017 às 07:58)

Em promenor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia, 

esta manhã em Sampaio- Mogadouro ( foto de Helena Alves )


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2017 às 10:29)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> esta manhã em Sampaio- Mogadouro ( foto de Helena Alves )



Excelente partilha, ainda para mais os termómetros da opel são muito fiáveis.
Que grizo.


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2017 às 10:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente partilha, ainda para mais os termómetros da opel são muito fiáveis.



Sampaio fica num autêntico buraco  Da estrada que vai para Vimioso, vira-se num cruzamento à esquerda em frente à Aldeia de Azinhoso, e depois é sempre a descer até Sampaio.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Nov 2017 às 10:32)

Mínima de *-6.4ºC* na Torre


----------



## Bajorious (30 Nov 2017 às 11:00)

Bom dia. Por aqui mínima de 4.1°C. Graças à ventania durante toda a noite a mínima não desceu mais.
Por agora 5.8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (30 Nov 2017 às 11:03)

Mínima de -1ºC no Sarzedo, onde às 09:00 horas o termómetro ainda marcava 0.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2017 às 12:47)

Boas ...a noite mais fria deste outono/inverno ,voltamos aos dias de sol e a perder de vista a médio prazo ,chuva foi-se ,vento fresco e com 10.8ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.5ºC / 12.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2017 às 13:21)

Por aqui muito sol e 6,1ºC.

Esta manhã aqui à porta de casa.

Com valores de temperatura desta ordem, ou ainda mais baixos, a quantidade da geada começa a diminuir, mas os cristais de gelo são bem mais definidos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2017 às 16:24)

Boas...sol e o vento agora mais fraco,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2017 às 16:45)

Boas, 
por Bragança a mínima foi a mais baixa da temporada (*-5,8ºC*).
A máxima foi acima do esperado (*10,1ºC*)
O vento, de norte, tem estado a aumentar de intensidade.
Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2017 às 16:57)

Boas...brisa fresca já e vai descendo,com 9.5ºC,


----------



## panda (30 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

Boas...
Temperatura 3.2ºC e 65%Hr


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2017 às 19:24)

Várzea da Serra segue já nos* -1,2ºC*.
A temperatura deverá agora estabilizar nas próximas horas.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: -2,6ºC
Tmáx: 6,2ºC

Até ver é o dia mais frio deste Outono-Inverno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2017 às 19:32)

Boas...vento de N fresco ,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Nov 2017 às 19:55)

Boa noite. O vento tem estado mais calmo nas últimas horas, pelo que o arrefecimento está a ser muito acentuado, sigo já com 2.9ºC.
A mínima ficou-se pelos 2.2ºC, mas se tudo continuar assim este valor deve ser batido antes das 00h.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

4.2°C. Já chegou à mínima da noite passada, e hoje sem vento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2017 às 20:22)

A estação do aeródromo de Seia, já vai nos *-1,3ºC*, impressionante.
Este local tem um potencial brutal, pena é aparecer quase sempre vento e destrói logo a inversão.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IDISTRIT94


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

Boas...vento fresco de NNW,com 7.1ºC.

Dados de hoje  4.1ºC / 11.4ºC.

Chuva do mês  64.5mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Nov 2017 às 22:30)

A mínima de hoje já foi batida, sigo com* 0.9ºC*


----------



## Nickname (30 Nov 2017 às 23:03)

*0ºC*, os primeiros deste Outono


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2017 às 00:00)

A descida já está numa fase lenta, no entanto esta lentidão deve-se outro tipo de fatores que não o vento, que se encontra nulo.

Já lá vai hora e meia depois do meu último post e ainda só desceu 0.6ºC.

Temperatura atual então de* 0.3ºC (mínima do dia 30)*


----------



## dahon (1 Dez 2017 às 12:18)

Mínima de -2.4ºC
Este ano não nos podemos queixar do frio. Não em quantidade de dias mas em temperaturas. 
Só espero que não se chegue ao ponto da geada negra.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2017 às 12:42)

dahon disse:


> Mínima de -2.4ºC
> Este ano não nos podemos queixar do frio. Não em quantidade de dias mas em temperaturas.
> Só espero que não se chegue ao ponto da geada negra.



Já entramos em Dezembro...


----------

